# How many of you are running Eastonmade wood splitters?



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 20, 2020)

Model, maybe something about your choice process between companies, or between models.
Likes and/or dislikes with equipment?
Likes and/or dislikes with buying direct?


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 20, 2020)

I've looked at them real hard. The 12-22 with box wedge would be the proper fit for my business model. Will the production time increase enough over my current setup to offset the cost..? Hmmmm.


----------



## jrider (Feb 21, 2020)

Good thread. Would love to hear from guys who own/run them.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 22, 2020)

MNGuns said:


> I've looked at them real hard. The 12-22 with box wedge would be the proper fit for my business model. Will the production time increase enough over my current setup to offset the cost..? Hmmmm.



I have looked at them and have even talked to the owner on the phone. They seem expensive and look nice but seem to produce a lot of trash with the box design form watching the videos of them running. The box wedge design looks good for my needs but it's not just a matter of production. It looks like you would need additional equipment for them to be productive witch ads to the cost of running one. I would need a skid steer to move and handle bigger rounds and a wood conveyor and separator to load a trailer and move to a stacking area. Then could I keep up with one and handle how much wood it would produce. Also can I get and market that much wood. I'm sure I will not be going that big any time soon.


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 22, 2020)

sb47 said:


> I have looked at them and have even talked to the owner on the phone. They seem expensive and look nice but seem to produce a lot of trash with the box design form watching the videos of them running. The box wedge design looks good for my needs but it's not just a matter of production. It looks like you would need additional equipment for them to be productive witch ads to the cost of running one. I would need a skid steer to move and handle bigger rounds and a wood conveyor and separator to load a trailer and move to a stacking area. Then could I keep up with one and handle how much wood it would produce. Also can I get and market that much wood. I'm sure I will not be going that big any time soon.



I've talked to them as well and seen a machine run local. Thing I see with all of em is like you said they produce a fair bit of trash. Once you load a round you get what you get out the other end. Running a Super Split I get near zero trash. I can split around anything knotty or foul and feed it to the boiler rather than tater mash it and make a big mess. 

Another consideration, if you dont run the box wedge a lot of wood produced is what I would sell as boiler wood. If that is your market great. If you do bundle wood or home owner grade there is going to be a fair bit of re-split. 

Yet to see a do all end all splitter made that wasnt near $100k (Multitek)


----------



## sb47 (Feb 22, 2020)

MNGuns said:


> I've talked to them as well and seen a machine run local. Thing I see with all of em is like you said they produce a fair bit of trash. Once you load a round you get what you get out the other end. Running a Super Split I get near zero trash. I can split around anything knotty or foul and feed it to the boiler rather than tater mash it and make a big mess.
> 
> Another consideration, if you dont run the box wedge a lot of wood produced is what I would sell as boiler wood. If that is your market great. If you do bundle wood or home owner grade there is going to be a fair bit of re-split.
> 
> Yet to see a do all end all splitter made that wasnt near $100k (Multitek)




I get my wood from a tree guy that takes down yard trees and some come with hidden metal from all kinds of things that have been nail to them then have grown over. Many are large trees that are grown out in the open so there not strait poles, there loaded with forks and knotty wood. The black streaks in the wood are a dead give away there is metal in them somewhere. Might be an issue with a box wedge. I can work around it with a conventional splitter. You would need more equipment and more room to store that much wood. I'm gonna stay small and more efficient and less overhead.


----------



## jrider (Feb 22, 2020)

I haven’t seen any splitter with multi way wedge that doesn’t produce a fair amount of trash no matter what brand. It just comes with the territory


----------



## treebilly (Feb 23, 2020)

I have been thinking about these as well. In November my buddy and I purchased a used TW-6 with the 4 and 6 way wedges. It does a nice job and is far faster than the huskie splitters we had before, but still kind of a pain. We haven’t really been selling firewood for quite a few years but as we get older it looks to be a better option for a side business. That and being a full time arborist and doing that as a side is getting to be a bit much. The area I live tends to have a lot of people who are under the assumption that nice uniform pieces burn better. Hence the reason we’re considering a box wedge. Obtaining wood to keep a splitter like this busy is no problem for me. Getting the nice easy stuff is. 
It’s just something I’ve been thinking about but hopefully I can gain some insight from you guys.


----------



## T. Mainus (Feb 23, 2020)

Not to beat a dead horse but most guys on here know that we run a power split so my view is going to be slanted. We ran a TW-5 for years , then switched to the power split. There is no comparison. The Eastomades look like great, well built machines, sounds like the owner is a great guy. But there is no comparison between the machines. You control the size of each piece, there is little to no trash. Every issue that was brought up in the above posts is solvable with the power split. We sell firewood commercially, the only processor I have seen that produces sellable wood is the Multi-tek with the bundle wood 16 way boxwedge, like said above, 100 grand. For most homeowners or small firewood sellers, the Eastonmade is a great machine. To scale up your operation to the next level and not spend 100 grand, the power split is your only answer I think. It all depends on how serious you are and what you are trying to accomplish. We have multiple employees that we try to keep working through the winter by processing firewood so for us, the power split makes sense. With our operation and business model, a splitter like the Eastonmade would not work but that is just my situation. Some of these companies have come out with some really neat, big splitters. Brute Force has a splitter like an Eastonmade with a conveyor on it. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 23, 2020)

T. Mainus said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but most guys on here know that we run a power split so my view is going to be slanted. We ran a TW-5 for years , then switched to the power split. There is no comparison. The Eastomades look like great, well built machines, sounds like the owner is a great guy. But there is no comparison between the machines. You control the size of each piece, there is little to no trash. Every issue that was brought up in the above posts is solvable with the power split. We sell firewood commercially, the only processor I have seen that produces sellable wood is the Multi-tek with the bundle wood 16 way boxwedge, like said above, 100 grand. For most homeowners or small firewood sellers, the Eastonmade is a great machine. To scale up your operation to the next level and not spend 100 grand, the power split is your only answer I think. It all depends on how serious you are and what you are trying to accomplish. We have multiple employees that we try to keep working through the winter by processing firewood so for us, the power split makes sense. With our operation and business model, a splitter like the Eastonmade would not work but that is just my situation. Some of these companies have come out with some really neat, big splitters. Brute Force has a splitter like an Eastonmade with a conveyor on it. Different strokes for different folks.




There are definitely many factors that go into what your trying to accomplish. Labor hours, final product, material your working with, and what your market or needs are, to the other support equipment you may need. The type of splitter is just one piece of the puzzle.


----------



## kevinlar (Feb 24, 2020)

I have the 12-22, I own the box wedge, 6 way and 4 way. I primarily use the 4 way wedge because I like that I can control the size of the splits much easier then say with the 6 way or the box wedge. It might also have to do with the quality of the wood I'm starting off with, Generally yard trees. If you had a uniform sized tree to start with I can see using the 6 way wedge more often and producing a huge amount of splits in a very short time. I find if you don't have really large clean wood the box wedge does tend to produce a fair amount of "Waste" I don't sell firewood so it doesn't bother me. 

Great machine and a great company standing behind its product.


----------



## bigmoose (Feb 27, 2020)

I have a nice 22-28 that’s been lightly use for sale with a 6 and an 8 way wedge.


----------



## treebilly (Feb 27, 2020)

Not that I can buy it at the time, but what are you asking for it?


----------



## jrider (Feb 27, 2020)

bigmoose said:


> I have a nice 22-28 that’s been lightly use for sale with a 6 and an 8 way wedge.


Do you have any video of the machine in use with the 8 way wedge on?


----------



## bigmoose (Feb 27, 2020)

No I have never used the 8 way


----------



## jrider (Feb 28, 2020)

bigmoose said:


> No I have never used the 8 way


Can I ask why?


----------



## bigmoose (Feb 29, 2020)

Never needed it


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Mar 1, 2020)

Like kevinlar, I have the same gear. Same experiences. Its a good machine. I also have a SplitFire220 which I have not used since getting the 12-22. There is a bit of trash produced. I take most of it and bag it up and give it with each cord sold. It makes great fire starter. Nothing wasted.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Feb 3, 2021)

bigmoose said:


> I have a nice 22-28 that’s been lightly use for sale with a 6 and an 8 way wedge.


I would be interested in buying


----------



## T. Mainus (Feb 4, 2021)

I see Andrew just announced that he is buying his Dads's business, Bells Firewood Processors, and changing the name to Eastonmade and going to start making firewood processors now under the Eastonmade name.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Feb 4, 2021)

T. Mainus said:


> I see Andrew just announced that he is buying his Dads's business, Bells Firewood Processors, and changing the name to Eastonmade and going to start making firewood processors now under the Eastonmade name.


I have no doubt Andrew will succeed.


----------



## triptester (Feb 4, 2021)

I see Eastonmade now has a version of the Powersplit









Eastonmade Axis Wood Splitter


High quality professional grade commercial wood splitters



www.eastonmadewoodsplitters.com


----------



## aokpops (Feb 5, 2021)

From what I seen a hardworking person doing a top rate job a great person from what I know . Almost sure I will never buy one . I built a swing axal I can roll big rounds with little effort the cycle time with 16 gallon pump and a 4 way is about all I need . About all 1 man band can keep up with . To go faster I would need a elevator of some kind .


----------



## Mike Van (Feb 6, 2021)

I bought the 9 / 16 with just the 4 way a year ago - Biggest regret is I didn't do it 5 years ago - After 40+ cords [full ones] The powder coat is just wearing off the bed.. Only thing I see wrong is the front catch tray is too short - I made mine a foot longer with some 1" thick locust boards & two c-clamps. A friend of mine is buying the 22 /28 , the lead time is a year now. People are waiting in line to buy these splitters, that says a lot. Way to go Andrew!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 6, 2021)

A recent video is about engines, Honda's and Briggs. He says he is having a hard time getting enough Honda's for his builds. He has a video on a diesel as well.


----------



## treebilly (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m hoping that the acquisition of Bells is going to help with production time. Andrew was doing very well in his shop but with the space was limited.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 7, 2021)

Ohio Wood Burner has a channel, and just took delivery of an Axis w/conveyor.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Feb 8, 2021)

Anybody have a way to get ahold of Andrew. I’m trying to put an order in for a a splitter and can’t get ahold of anybody.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 8, 2021)

Try... [email protected]


----------



## Mike Van (Feb 9, 2021)

Phone # I used last year - 613 812 3213


----------



## Hansenj11 (Feb 9, 2021)

Putting my order in today for a 12-22


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 9, 2021)

Looks like near a year since I chimed in on this thread, but since then the Axis came out and I placed my order. Hoping to have mine in another month if things go as scheduled. Was September when I placed my order.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Feb 10, 2021)

When I put my order in yesterday he said it will be next March before I see the machine. He said 400 orders on the wait list which is nuts.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 10, 2021)

An Axis would be so sweet. The log lift and large work table are nicely thought out, but the little conveyor taking the wood into a trailer or bed would be the icing on the cake.

Wish I could justify ordering one. Would make it worth while only if you sold a decent amount of wood. I'm not surprised he has so many orders. Other than the power splits there aren't any other similar machines that I'm aware of.


----------



## triptester (Feb 10, 2021)

Timber Devil has splitters that appear the same as Power Split. Super Axe is a Australian version.
There are a quite a few homemade version on Youtube.


----------



## T. Mainus (Feb 10, 2021)

triptester said:


> Timber Devil has splitters that appear the same as Power Split. Super Axe is a Australian version.
> There are a quite a few homemade version on Youtube.


Timber Devil and Power Split are the same. I think Timber Devil is the older version of Power Split or Timber Devil was the Canadien version, not sure how it worked. Our machine is older and it says Timber Devil on it but we get all our parts from powersplit if we need them.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 10, 2021)

T. Mainus said:


> Timber Devil and Power Split are the same. I think Timber Devil is the older version of Power Split or Timber Devil was the Canadien version, not sure how it worked. Our machine is older and it says Timber Devil on it but we get all our parts from powersplit if we need them.


That’s the impression I was under


----------



## rancher2 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hansenj11 said:


> When I put my order in yesterday he said it will be next March before I see the machine. He said 400 orders on the wait list which is nuts.


There must be some folks out there making good money selling firewood. I am glad he is that busy. It appears he makes a great splitter.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 10, 2021)

rancher2 said:


> There must be some folks out there making good money selling firewood.



A friend told me years ago there is no money in firewood. People do it for a few years, get wise to that fact, and they're out.
He was right.
However, the economy what it is, the population getting older and retiring, there seems to be more people trying to make a little money at it.
The truth is, fewer people are burning wood. 
New homes have gas fireplaces. 
Those that actually heat with wood have access to wood, and don't typically buy it.


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 11, 2021)

Sandhill Crane said:


> A friend told me years ago there is no money in firewood. People do it for a few years, get wise to that fact, and they're out.
> He was right.
> However, the economy what it is, the population getting older and retiring, there seems to be more people trying to make a little money at it.
> The truth is, fewer people are burning wood.
> ...


There are very few that will ever make it big selling firewood. Some do, but the majority of us likely will not. That said, I make some decent coin doing something that I enjoy. One day I hope to retire into the business when I can afford to make less than I do now.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Feb 12, 2021)

I burn firewood because it saves me money. I then sell the extra. It’s not going to make you rich but it keeps me in shape.


----------



## lto41 (Mar 16, 2021)

Hansenj11 said:


> Putting my order in today for a 12-22


Stay away from Eastonmade unless you want endless problems. Than Andrew will ignore you and not back up his work!


----------



## Mike Van (Mar 16, 2021)

lto41 said:


> Stay away from Eastonmade unless you want endless problems. Than Andrew will ignore you and not back up his work!


Just your opinion with no facts to back it up - Not worth much.


----------



## unclefish (Mar 16, 2021)

kevinlar said:


> I have the 12-22, I own the box wedge, 6 way and 4 way. I primarily use the 4 way wedge because I like that I can control the size of the splits much easier then say with the 6 way or the box wedge. It might also have to do with the quality of the wood I'm starting off with, Generally yard trees. If you had a uniform sized tree to start with I can see using the 6 way wedge more often and producing a huge amount of splits in a very short time. I find if you don't have really large clean wood the box wedge does tend to produce a fair amount of "Waste" I don't sell firewood so it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Great machine and a great company standing behind its product.


Also have the 12-22 . Exactly same experience as kevinlar


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 16, 2021)

lto41 said:


> Stay away from Eastonmade unless you want endless problems. Than Andrew will ignore you and not back up his work!


*What is this about? Inquiring minds would like to know...*
I have one piece of equipment that I love, but have been disappointed with the company response several times, and had very good results other times. So I don't want to bash the company as the equipment is good, more an attitude thing, but moody, hit and miss. Irritating at times is all. I bought this item used, so not a priority for them.
Edit: In a way it is a good experience, because it raises my awareness on how I treat my customers. There is a lot of email and phone time selling firewood. Communication is top of the list.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 16, 2021)

Ito41: Welcome to the site!


----------



## Woodfire78 (Jun 17, 2021)

woodchuckcanuck said:


> I have no doubt Andrew will succeed.


I just got my 37D, I used to have a 12-22 and upgraded to 22-28 w/ the Kubota D 902 Diesel, gonna run the heck out of it this weekend First maiden voyage with the Wolferidge 24’ conveyorcan’t wait it’s supposed to split 2+ cord an hour


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jun 22, 2021)

Woodfire78: We like pictures...


----------



## sirbuildalot (Jun 22, 2021)

lto41 said:


> Stay away from Eastonmade unless you want endless problems. Than Andrew will ignore you and not back up his work!


Are you the guy who popped up awhile back and bad mouthed Andrew saying you used the splitter for “light homeowner use” for yourself, then was proven a liar and it was found out you used it as a rental unit allowing customers to trash the splitter and you expected Andrew to give you the splitter for free and we all laughed?


----------



## Wood Hound (Jun 22, 2021)

sirbuildalot said:


> Are you the guy who popped up awhile back and bad mouthed Andrew saying you used the splitter for “light homeowner use” for yourself, then was proven a liar and it was found out you used it as a rental unit allowing customers to trash the splitter and you expected Andrew to give you the splitter for free and we all laughed?


I just did a search, to bring up that thread and can`t find it-i had a lot to say in that thread, was very PRO Eastonmade, because i owned a 22-28, that has all changed with me, got ride of it, took a loss...


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jun 30, 2021)

I got rid of my TW-6.
Not because it wasn't well built.
Mainly because my supplier of large logs got a bit greedy, and I preferred not to work with him any longer.
Also the design, in my opinion, was old school.
I think the Eastonmade design has addressed several things the TW lacked.
Owned it two and a half years, and also took about a $2k loss. 
Wood needing re-split falling on the ground on both sides, or behind a huge fat wedge, making more work than necessary. I modified the wedge early on to address that part. Worked very well.
I went back to buying 20 cord loads of smaller logs, and using a SuperSplit.
Photo: Shortly before selling; and clearing a spot for the present wood lot.


----------



## mbro223 (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello! New to site but not to the wood/lumber business. Anyhow, I bought a 12-22 a few years back and must say it is a beast! The service from Andrew has been top-notch. That of course has changed since he acquired Bells'. Now I get a phone menu with no option for tech-advice. I guess this is expected. But to my question: Has anyone else had the problem of a log getting caught BEHIND the ram and destroying the valve platform? First time it happened a round fell off the log lift behind the ram and the second time it happened a large round fell backwards after being split. Cost me about $300 for a new valve platform the first time. Second time I was able to save it with a come-along and some welding. Lessons learned-Don't activate the log lift during a cycle and don't use the auto cycle on large rounds! Thinking of putting some sort of switch on platform to shut down motor if hit with something. Am I the only one that experienced this?


----------



## Wood Hound (Jul 31, 2021)

Same here: My 22-28 would have splits ride the rod back on return, but was able to hit lever and stop it..I have had other splitters do the same thing, no big deal...


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Jul 31, 2021)

On occasion large splits on the TW-6 would catch the front of the extension table, which was a series of tubes.
It's why I never added an auto cycle valve. When I purchased mine new Timberwolf had stopped the auto cycle valve option.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 2, 2021)

Fresh off the truck today.....


----------



## panolo (Aug 3, 2021)

MNGuns said:


> Fresh off the truck today.....
> 
> View attachment 921871


Will be waiting for the full report. Looks sharp!


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 3, 2021)

What engine did you get, and how long did you wait for it?
Looks to be worth the wait, however long it was.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 3, 2021)

Sandhill Crane said:


> What engine did you get, and how long did you wait for it?
> Looks to be worth the wait, however long it was.


This came with the Briggs. It is not obnoxiously loud as I expected of a Briggs. Likely near equal to a Honda of the same size.

I ordered it in late September of last year. At the time I was quoted delivery in April, maybe May. Missed that by a bit but honestly with all that is going on in the world it would not be right to hold that against them. As well, they were in the process of moving shops to Bells. Life happens, we all have to adjust.

This thing is heavy...real heavy. The Case 1845 will barely get it off the ground. You can steer it around but thats it. Likely better off using the hitch less you are tucking it in a corner.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 3, 2021)

Notable feature....the tank is good sized. 40 gallon or better? I don't recall the exact volume. Come winter it is going to be awesome snuggling up to it as you work to stay warm. In August....well, not so much. It does put off some heat. No surprise, thats what hydraulics do.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 3, 2021)

I saw a youtube recently on it. Was quite thorough. Torsion hubs; adjustable foot peddle; two speed winch on conveyor; conveyor chain is super heavy duty.
A dislike was unpinning the log lift for road travel, and hard to re-pin. Pretty minor all in all.
He did about bean himself with the conveyor, forgetting to set the lock on the winch handle. It spun wildly as the conveyor dropped. I've done the same with my log arch winch handle. You do it once, lesson learned. 
The fork pockets are a plus.
I bought a fork attachment and extra ball to move the conveyor. Very handy moving the dump trailer and RV trailer as well.
Long wait, nice splitter.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 4, 2021)

I've seen the same video. It was helpful in setting up this unit. It shipped with two nice ratchet straps which I use as safeties when adjusting the elevator or setting up the table. Both are relatively easy to manage but one must keep in mind they are working with heavy items and plan accordingly.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Aug 7, 2021)

Woodfire78 said:


> I just got my 37D, I used to have a 12-22 and upgraded to 22-28 w/ the Kubota D 902 Diesel, gonna run the heck out of it this weekend First maiden voyage with the Wolferidge 24’ conveyorcan’t wait it’s supposed to split 2+ cord an hour


Woodfire78:
How about an update....?


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 7, 2021)

I see today Andrew posted a video for the new 22-28 with attached conveyor. Looks impressive enough. Almost scared to see the price....


----------



## Wood Hound (Aug 7, 2021)

It`s a copy of what i have built by Brute Force, but with a much better conveyor..


----------



## panolo (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey @MNGuns how's that new piece of equipment working?


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 27, 2021)

panolo said:


> Hey @MNGuns how's that new piece of equipment working?


Running pretty good, stop in and check it out. The log lift is a huge plus over the SS. The conveyor is a must..but it has a learning curve. Not quite sure how to make it perfect but I have made changes. I would buy another.


----------



## panolo (Sep 4, 2021)

MNGuns said:


> Running pretty good, stop in and check it out. The log lift is a huge plus over the SS. The conveyor is a must..but it has a learning curve. Not quite sure how to make it perfect but I have made changes. I would buy another.


I will have to do that. Your probably only 20-30 minutes from work. I'll look you up soon!


----------

